# Nicotine overdose



## zadiac (1/11/16)

Holy crap! I think I just had a nic overdose! Got my package from Skyblue last week already, but never opened it as I still had some nic left in another bottle. I ordered 3 bottles from them.
So today when I opened the package (did not put on my gloves yet to work with the nic) and reached inside to take out the bottles, the whole package was drenched inside of leaked out nic! One of the bottle caps was broken and the whole bottle leaked out inside the package. At first I was wtf! and took it out and (stupid me) after handling it with both hands for a few seconds I realized what I was doing and raced tot he sink to wash my hands, but already absorbed a lot of nic in the process. 
After a few seconds my head was spinning and I started sweating heavily. 
Drank about a litre of water and went to lie down.
Felt better after about 20 minutes but now I have halluva headache.
Didn't know the skin absorbs nic that fast.

Be careful when handling this stuff folks!!

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 3


----------



## Oupa (1/11/16)

Was it 36mg @zadiac ? 36mg should not cause nic overdose if it was on your skin only for a few minutes. 100mg is a different story though!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (1/11/16)

A study that was published in the journal of Regulatory Toxicology and Pharmacology end last year stated the following for *8 mg/ml* strength e-liquid :

"It took 2 hours for any nicotine to transfer through the skin, and at an average rate of 4.82 (±1.05) µg/cm2/h (micrograms per cubic centimetre of exposed skin, per hour), or in the milligrams we are more accustomed to, 0.00482mg/cm2/h. The area of half of the human palm is considered to be between 90 and 100 cm2 so contamination of this area would give (assuming 100cm2 area) 0.482mg/hour."

But when we buy concentrates it is *36mg/ml* (3.6% nicotine of total volume) of VG or PG. This means it will absorb quicker but still not within a few minutes. @zadiac ...... your problem was exposure to a much larger than normal surface area which could be harmful but luckily not fatal.

Anything from 36mg/ml to 72mg/ml means moving onto territory of getting nicotine poisoning from having your skin exposed to.

Nicorette uses 25mg nic patches and this is regarded as safe.

Prevention is always better than cure so be cautious when working with nic.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (1/11/16)

Interesting read. 
Thanx guys. 
I also use 36mg nic, hardly ever wear gloves, but I do make a point of waiting till after the kids are in bed before I work with the stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (1/11/16)

Mmmmm.....Maybe I was exposed longer than I thought. It only felt like a few seconds. I've also been chain vaping the whole time just before that happened. Strange. Maybe the nic from vaping and then the nic from the skin contact caused the overdose. It was actually worse than the silver I once had from vaping too strong e juice. Anyway. Glad that's over. lol.


----------



## Feliks Karp (1/11/16)

Some one should give you a swift smack upside the head, it's considered a contact poison for a reason! Glad you ok!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (1/11/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Some one should give you a swift smack upside the head, it's considered a contact poison for a reason! Glad you ok!



I already did that to myself with a "you idiot" after I recovered....lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Oupa (1/11/16)

Lol... glad you're ok!


----------



## gertvanjoe (1/11/16)

Fortunately, no trip to ER. Glad to hear you are kicking again


----------



## Renoster (1/11/16)

Wooow so you can stop smoking by placing your pinkie in a bottle of nicotine for a few seconds ...well i sure wont test it, and vaping is fun!!!


----------



## zadiac (1/11/16)

Renoster said:


> Wooow so you can stop smoking by placing your pinkie in a bottle of nicotine for a few seconds ...well i sure wont test it, and vaping is fun!!!



I think I was exposed much longer than I originally thought. It felt like only a few seconds but could be more than a minute. I can't really say. Both my hands were completely covered with it and in my moment of stupidity, I didn't think what I was doing. No harm done except a nicotine rush of note. Didn't think it would absorb that quickly. I guess it'll differ from person to person (I suppose).


----------



## DaveH (1/11/16)

@zadiac

I do not think you suffered from an over dose - you just thought it when you were washing it off your hands. It is more than likely you suffered a mild anxiety/panic attack caused from your thoughts of the nic on your skin.  

*This is for everyone if you ever feel you may have poisoned yourself - do not go and lie down - go to the nearest ER.* 


Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Renoster (1/11/16)

Atleast youre alive and well to tell the tale, preventing curious guys like me from actualy trying it!!


----------



## zadiac (1/11/16)

DaveH said:


> @zadiac
> 
> I do not think you suffered from an over dose - you just thought it when you were washing it off your hands. It is more than likely you suffered a mild anxiety/panic attack caused from your thoughts of the nic on your skin.
> 
> ...



You could be right, but it felt a hell of lot like the first time I had a nicotine rush, just....well....more.
By the way, I've never had a panic/anxiety attack before...ever. (I've been in a few gunfights in my younger days in my career... in the time of the great unrests in Kwazulu Natal).


----------



## KZOR (1/11/16)

zadiac said:


> I've never had a panic/anxiety attack before...ever


Then you must either be unmarried or have a wonderful mother-in-law.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

